# How Much Discount Should I Try For?



## MisterB (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm almost at the point of 'pulling the trigger' as they say on my next new watch. It'll probably be another Zenith, which means I'll go to the nearest dealer..Goldsmiths 'flagship' store in Manchester's Trafford Centre. Buying expensive watches isnt something I do that often, so I was wondering what sort of discount (if any) its possible to get? I appreciate it depends on how well I can negotiate the deal, how desperate the dealer is, etc, but knowing what other folks have managed recently will surely help.

Thanks, Lee


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

well I wouldnt feel robbed at 20% discount. automatic 10% just for asking then 15% as you threaten to walk away-20% when the queue starts backing up! But thats off full price stuff! Risky spending big money at non authorised dealers,but some feel risk worth taking.


----------



## MisterB (Jun 16, 2011)

In that case I'll definately walk away if I dont get 15%. The more I can get off, the more I have to put to the next one. I was going to wait till the Jan sales, but the model I want may not be in the sales, but if needed I'll wait till one pops up s/h unused at one of the big internet dealers.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Sep 16, 2011)

I got 15% off my Omega from a jewellers in South Yorkshire last week.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

I think effectively getting the VAT off a current model is a fair discount.

In the past I've found shopping at odd times sometimes helps too - the staff might be keen to close a sale (even a discounted one) when they otherwise might not be shifting much anyway (Sunday morning can be good!).

I personally don't do the haggling thing for current models which could be stock ordered at any dealer - try being up front and tell them you're ready to complete the deal now for 20% off and it can be with them if they want the sale! :thumbsup:

(Also bear in mind credit card payment costs the dealer a couple of percent of the sale price so they should be more amenable to cash / debit card if you have it or will probably offer you 0% terms even with a discounted product)

Good luck!

:cheers:

Rich


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

If you offer ready cash you should ask for 25%, settle for 20% or start walking.

This will work 90% of the time.


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

I think most dealers expect, and are well armed for buyers to ask for a 10% discount straight off the bat. Which, as pointed out in other comments here covers, or part covers, tax costs. You can probably anticipate that.

IMHO, The watch that sits in the shop display longest is less likely to be offered at a discount.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

On My Watch said:


> IMHO, The watch that sits in the shop display longest is less likely to be offered at a discount.


Why's that? Wouldn't they want to get rid of a non-moving dog?


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

I once read (the WatchSnob possibly) that you should never accept less than 20% off.


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Tartan said:


> I once read (the WatchSnob possibly) that you should never accept less than 20% off.


I think this is about right. When I was shopping in Hong Kong, every non-boutique retailer gave 20% off to start for the non super premium brands (ie. Patek Phillipe, Piguet, Vacheron, Lange, etc.)


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

i have tried to buy from Goldsmiths in the Trafford Centre before but never managed to get a discount, i have always walked away. admitidly, this was on Rolex stainless steel sports watches, but i went elsewhere and got 10%.

i have always found that you have got more chance of a discount from a small independant retailer.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Use your Tesco vouchers, and if you haven't got any, you can bet a friend or relative will have a stash of them.


----------



## MisterB (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone, if I get time, I'll go over to the Trafford centre this evening, they close at 8pm, so should be quiet in the last hour I would expect. I'm 90% sure I want a Zenith, I'd rather buy from a smaller dealer, but there arent many official dealers around, and the dealer list on Zenith website is out of date. I'll let you know how I get on..


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Look online, find the best deal online then select the nearest shop that you want to deal with and play one against the other.


----------



## SPEEDI (Sep 19, 2011)

If you say you dont do it often & money is an isue & its for yourself & not a gift..

WHY not buy a decent used one and save 50% & let someone else loose all the money , once you have bought it , it is used and worth in alot of cases half what you payed !!

I went through all this in my mind when i wanted a TAG , A new grande chrono was Â£900 ish..

I picked up a used one 7 months old ,100% Minty still under guarantee for 17 months for Â£450 off the bay.

just my 2p worth

cheers SPEEDI................................................................... :biker:


----------



## MisterB (Jun 16, 2011)

The model I want is a Stratos flyback, which is new this year, so there arent any s/h around yet, and I have been looking. Its a watch for me, so if needed I can wait, at least until the Jan, see if they have that model in the sales. Though last year, they only had the discontinued models at a big discount.


----------



## MisterB (Jun 16, 2011)

I went over to Goldsmiths in the Trafford Centre, they had a few more Zeniths than when I was there last, but unfortunately only the Stratos Flyback in black alloy, when I wanted to see the SS version. They took my number and said they'd get one in for me to lok at in the next few days (with no commitment on my side). I asked about discounts and the salesmen said yes, but it depends on a few different factors, one of which he implied was the sales person you were dealing with, I got the impression that they have differing levels of authority to give discounts. So it'll be a good idea to speak to the shop manager and not the junior salesman. Also I asked about Rolex, and was told that discounts were given, except on SS sports models, which I assumed to be Daytonas, Subs and Explorers.

Now, I'll wait to see if they bother to contact me in the next few days...


----------



## verytalldave (Sep 24, 2011)

How much discount you should expect to be offered depends on many factors.

You cannot simply throw around percentages like 20 or 15%.

You will not get as big a discount in December as Christmas plays a hand.

Also, some makes do not tend to attract discounts as much as some others.

An old design will tend to get a bigger discount than a new model.

Area plays apart as well.

Central London (for example, Bond Street) will tend to be less generous with discounts than say less affluent areas.

Original price of watch will be a factor as well.

Higher priced watches generally may have a larger shop mark-up thereby giving more room for a nice fat discount.

If the shop wants a minimum Â£50 profit from a sale, then it stands to reason that the more the original ticket price, the greater the possible price drop.

Offering cash is not always a clincher. Sometimes the shop will prefer a credit card sale as this gives them an extra layer of proof of identity of the purchaser - even though it means slightly less profit. Better a smaller profit than take on board false readies.

I got Â£400 off the ticket price of my Aqua Terra recently and I was quite happy with that deal. Maybe not as much as I could have got had I haggled more, and I certainly paid more than on-line, but I was happy, the shop was happy and I got good service.


----------



## MisterB (Jun 16, 2011)

Some good points.. the Stratos flyback has a rrp of Â£4800, and with the state of the economy, euro crisis and god knows what else, I would hope to get a good reduction. My instinct is to wait till the January Sales or for one to pop up unused at one of the big online dealers. Then again, that specific model may not be in the sales, and who knows when one will appear at a good price online. I'll go back in November, when I'll have the cash, and see what kind of deal they offer. Whatevr, I want to get something by the end of January, for my 50th.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

MisterB said:


> Some good points.. the Stratos flyback has a rrp of Â£4800, and with the state of the economy, euro crisis and god knows what else, I would hope to get a good reduction. My instinct is to wait till the January Sales or for one to pop up unused at one of the big online dealers. Then again, that specific model may not be in the sales, and who knows when one will appear at a good price online. I'll go back in November, when I'll have the cash, and see what kind of deal they offer. Whatevr, I want to get something by the end of January, for my 50th.


If you can / are prepared to wait till January then I would - if no one else has any money left after Xmas and you've got cash in hand then you should be in a good position. :thumbsup:


----------



## kungfuman888 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi there, newbie here! Signed up because I'm looking to get my first 'proper' watch. Been looking at getting a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 which was Â£1695 RRP but according to my visit today to my local AD this has now gone up to Â£1850. Anyway I enquired about discount and he said the best he could do was 7% which doesn't even take it to the pre rise price. I told him that I've been reading watch forums and that 20% discount wasn't unusual and he basically laughed in my face. He did drop the price a little more and took it to the pre rise price.

I then went to my local Goldsmiths and although they didn't have the actual watch in store, they have it listed in the old RRP. I enquired about discount and best he claimed he could do was 12%. I mentioned that a 20% discount on RRP wasn't unusual and he was 'surprised' any one could give that amount of discount. Anyway, he has requested one to be sent in so I could have a look at no obligation and hinted potentially there could be a little more for negotiating.

Hopefully can get them to drop the price a little more, but should I continue to push for a minimum of 20%?


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

I know most large high street jewellers are toughening up & the price is the price. Rolex are forcing this issue with the threat of losing the AD status if caught disscounting. I thought RRP's were abolished years ago !!!


----------



## MisterB (Jun 16, 2011)

A postscript.. I did wait until the Boxing day sales, walked into Trafford Park Goldsmiths and asked for 20% off a Zenith EP Pilot, after some pretty easy negotiation I got 19% off. That was off a watch they had in stock, though they did comment that they could get my anything in the range within a day or two. It helped that the sles guy was the same one I had seen the previous summer when I spent quite a lot to replace my watches that had been stolen, so he knew I was serious. I also got a Carrera chrono last year via the insurance payout, and without knowing what a decent disount was, I got Â£400 off the Â£2400 price at EJ without even trying. For Tag, I'd wait for the sales (Summer sales seem to start in June) or go to one of the outlet stores where they have last years models at huge discounts.. there is a Tag Store at the Cheshire oaks outlet on the Wirrel which have some excellent discounts.


----------



## mrT0M (Dec 30, 2011)

Gave up on Goldsmiths and Beaverbrooks when buying my Speedy pro, best they would do was Â£100 off rrp.

Found a good price online, located an local AD through the omega website - they ordered one in and bettered the online price! about 21% off rrp.

So, deal with independants if you can, they seem much more flexible.


----------

